# Vizio tv issues!!!!!



## THWACKG5 (Mar 15, 2010)

Has anyone else had problems with your Vizio Plazma TV?? 

Mine started out by having problems turning on, it would click on then off then on - off - on - off then finally on. But everytime i turned it off it seemed like it would progressively get worse each time I turned it back on.

So i just left the thing on for a couple of days, then finally it just died!! Its not even 1 1/2 years old!!!  

I called Vizio and of course it only had a one year warrenty on it, but thankfully there suppose to send someone out within 3 days to see if they can fix it!?!?


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 15, 2010)

Funny you should ask. I don't have a viz tv, but I do have a compu monitor. It was the reason I got the xtended warrenty on my tv. It lasted a little over a year then started having problems.

Good luck getting it going! Hope it works out for ya.


----------



## THWACKG5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Welp.... Although  the TV completely died after 1 1/2 years I gotta say that Vizio's service dept. is on top of there game!! 

Even with the TV out of warrenty they sent a repair tech out to fix it free of charge..........free of charge...no it'll cost me something in the end..right!!  

So i went through a week of watching TV the ol fasion way, you know with the lil ol tuber, no HD..... it was tough but i made it through it and got the plazma back up and running I am still in shock that I really didnt have to pay a penny, that just dont ever happen to me!!


----------



## jason99ws6 (Sep 6, 2010)

Had the same problem with my 52" Samsung LCD.  after some researching, the problem was 4 capacitors.  18$ later, problem fixed in a hour or so.


----------



## Todd E (Sep 6, 2010)

The problem I am experiencing is with my screen.

It has two dull blotches on either side. It almost looks as if you held a liquid at the top and poured it down the face. It keeps growing.....literally. When something in that area is bright(backgound) you can really see the dull blotch.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 6, 2010)

Glad to hear that vizio fixed it for you....but on the other hand...you get what you pay for.  Have a 42" Panisonic Viera Plasma that is around 5 years old.  Love it.


----------



## Catfish369 (Sep 6, 2010)

If it happens again or if it happens to anyone else, there is a fairly easy fix with a few capacitors. TV is good as new again. Here ya go...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1144151


----------



## Allen17 (Sep 17, 2010)

Todd E said:


> The problem I am experiencing is with my screen.
> 
> It has two dull blotches on either side. It almost looks as if you held a liquid at the top and poured it down the face. It keeps growing.....literally. When something in that area is bright(backgound) you can really see the dull blotch.



What kind of TV is it? That sounds like speakers are near the TV. Like on either side. I sold TVs for 10 years and we had to degauss them all the time. 

LCDs and Projection don't have that issue, only CRTs.


----------



## Tnhunter (Sep 17, 2010)

I had the same problem. The tech came out and fixed it. It went out about a year later again.


----------



## slghtr2000 (Oct 25, 2010)

I Have one that had all inputs except the red yellow white quit working and the sound quit too. I think it was hit by lightening


----------

